# Bulbophyllum ambrosia.



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2018)

Whole I'm getting help for plant..

I have this plant that I been growing for a couple of years. It's doubled in size but doesn't bloom. We water a lot, so I'm wondering if a dry period is required, any tips are welcomed, thanks. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Sep 13, 2018)

I would try a seasonal temperature and light duration change if you havn't already


----------



## kiwi (Sep 13, 2018)

First thing I would try is the chocolate shell


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2018)

troy said:


> I would try a seasonal temperature and light duration change if you havn't already


OK, I will move the mount by the window as the outside temps drop off, thanks. 


kiwi said:


> First thing I would try is the chocolate shell



It's delicious with ice cream, we have Reese's chocolate and peanut flavor also!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 14, 2018)

I tried that one a few times and I think someone eventually told me it liked some size before flowering


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 14, 2018)

I grow mine outdoors year round and it flowers faithfully every spring. I second the idea of cooling it off/"drying it off" in winter. BTW temperatures stay below the low 50s for around three months, averaging around 45 F and occasionally dipping below freezing. I went and got cocky this year and mounted it to a plum tree - hopefully the frost won't get it.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 15, 2018)

I was told once that my cuitlauzia pendula could occasionally take a dusting of snow, so I hung it outside where I went back to school in central ny, and a week later it solidly dipped down into the 20sF and when it thawed out it quickly turned into yellow mush 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> I tried that one a few times and I think someone eventually told me it liked some size before flowering
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some size!? This thing is getting ridiculous for non-blooming size!?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2018)

I will not put outside, but by the open window should be OK, thanks.


----------



## john lapointe (Nov 2, 2018)

All my Bulbophyllums go out side after the danger of frost has past and brought inwhen frost is eminent , I think that takes care of need for seasonal temperatures. In the winter they all go to live in the basement under artificial lights, LED fullspectrum. I do cute back a tad on watering during the winter months. My Bulbophylum ambrosia blooms faithfully come spring time, looks about 2/3rds the size of yours. I had a problem with the blooming, too much sun, increased the shade cloth to 80% and that increased my bloom count on my Bulbos. How's your humidity? I try to keep mine around 70%, seems to keep all the species happy. Good luck, the fragrace is to die for.


----------



## Phaladdict (Dec 24, 2019)

Mine bloom regularly(in bud at this moment) and is not particularly difficult
Bright light between phal and cattleya (cattleya is ok just do it gradually if not accustomed) and a drop of temperature of about 5/6 degree between night and day is whath I give it, winter let it dry between waterings


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2019)

After trying to dry it to death, I moved the mount back to a place with good light and often watered. it put up 2 spikes, hopefully more to come,thanks.


----------



## abax (Dec 24, 2019)

Good luck Eric. I'm looking forward to seeing
the bloom(s).


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 25, 2019)

Bulbophyllum...I consider it the bourn whence no man returns. Just too crazy-various and I already have all the compulsive crazy I can handle with my slippers.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2020)




----------

